# Found white & brown banded pigeon in Waltham, MA



## Dietrech (Jul 6, 2012)

This pigeon is beautiful with mostly white feathers & some brown & tan feathers. The tail is grey brown with a black under-tail. The head is brown with purple & white around the neck. The bird was disabled for the past two weeks but is now eating well & appears very strong. The Pigeon is very friendly and seems to be someone's pet. It appears ready to release. You can reach my husband at 617-458-2264 who found the bird. We currently have the bird in a cage for protection in Watertown, MA 02472. We would love to hear from anyone who might know of this bird. The band is a bright turquoise green with no letters at all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this bird. 

Can you post a picture of the bird?

If the owner cannot be found you can post in the adoption section of our forum to find it a home, meanwhile please don't release it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is a pet, then he can't be released. He wouldn't make it. Probably why he ended up with you to begin with.
Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Took a ride today to meet Marty, who was kind enough to save this little ones life. If it had not been for him, this one would surely have starved to death. He would never have made it on his own. He's all keel and only 198 grams. He/she is in the cage, in our dining room, that will be his new home for the next few weeks. He/she does have a view of inside our loft, and our birds from his cage on the dining room table. He's beautiful, and fairly calm when you're not putting him in a basket to be weighed. Gobbled his food the minute I placed him in his cage. Going to have to get some weight on this one. The trip to Waltham was nice, and Marty was very nice, and has birds of his own. Not pigeons of course. LOL. Wish there were more people like that out there that would care enough to bring home a bird in need and take the time to find it a home. Thanks Marty. You did a wonderful thing for this bird.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

One beautiful bird. Thanks Marty for caring enough to get the bird to Jay. It's in good hands now. 

I don't think I have seen the combination of colors as this bird has around the neck and breast areas.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a pretty little one! Good job Jay3!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he does have very interesting color pattern. Is it a roller?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a roller except for the pearl eye. ...so maybe a cross.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wondered about the eyes too. And his/her feet are quite red. Maybe crossed with a flying flight? Don't know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

yes...maybe?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely little one! Thank you for rescuing him, Marty and thank you Jay3 for taking him under your wings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is cute. Has a bit of a scab on top of his head, under the feathers. Looks like something pecked him, but it's scabbed over now. Don't know how old the injury was. He is on the quiet side and hasn't moved much except to go to the food dish. I've started him on Metronidazole and am going to give him Baytril and Nystatin just to be sure. He could just be weak and tired, but could have something going on. I'll add a mirror for company and see if he reacts to it at all. At least it'll give him company.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is so great! what a beauty!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, and he also brought little friends with him. Lice. He has been dusted however.


----------



## Dietrech (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you so much Jay3 for all of you TLC. Jay came a great distance to help this pigeon. There is a mystery solved about what caused the white & brown pigeon's injury. Marty spoke to the neighbors where he was found and was told he was seen hit by a car. The bird went down & they thought he had been killed. Later the bird got up & flew but ended up under the porch where Marty came upon him about a week ago. He brought him the tiny pellets from our house Harrison's Bird Food special high protein formula & the pigeon immediately ate the pellets. Soon he/she began to recover -- and so then Jay3 found us. We are so thrilled the bird has the best home possible and not just a home. As for Marty, he is truly an animal lover to all animals & continues to nurture them when ever he comes across one in need.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OH wow! The poor thing was hit by a car? No wonder he/she isn't moving around so much, and the scabbing on the top of the head. He/she is kinda quiet today, and hasn't eaten much so far. Last night he ate quite a bit. Could be the upset from yet another move to a new place. I'm keeping an eye on him, and if he doesn't go back to eating what I feel is enough, I'll be feeding the defrosted frozen peas by hand. They are easy to digest and will help him to keep what little weight he has on him.Thank you Dietrech for that information. Makes it easier to care for a little one when you know what he has been through. That helps a lot. Say HI to Marty for us, and please thank him again. Nice guy.


----------



## Dietrech (Jul 6, 2012)

Good morning Jay, How is the little one doing today? 
Dietrech & Marty


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Dietrech, sorry I didn't see this. The little one gobbled her food the first night, then the next day she didn't eat much or drink much. I think it's a combination of not feeling well, and finding herself in yet a new place. I call her a she, as I'm beginning to think Marty may be right. Seems like a female. Adorable little thing. I started hand feeding her soft defrosted peas, and left seed always with her. Yesterday she started eating and drinking again, but I'm still supplementing with hand feeding. She stays by her mirror a lot and I think it makes her feel better to see another bird there. She also has a view of our loft where she can watch the other birds. She went a long time without food and water before Marty found her, as her keel is very prominent and she is very light. And was covered in feather lice. I think she just needs time to build up her strength. I'll let you know as we go along. Thank goodness Marty found her when he did. She wouldn't have lasted much longer out there.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh no...when they are covered in feather lice that means they do not have the strength to pick them off.
Are you sure it was a car that nicked him and not a hawk or something like that?
Any respiratory issues? usually when they are reluctant to fly this is also a reason because of respiratory issues.
please keep us updated jay3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi pirab buk. The bird is doing great now. I gave her a course of meds, just in case. She's eating and drinking well now, and quite lively. Doesn't seem to have any respiratory issues. Cute little one. It's been hot here lately, and I've been putting a bath pan in her cage, and she has bathed, so that is a good sign also. It probably felt good to her.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

That IS good news! Especially the bathing bits!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I never did come back in and update. Marty turned out to be a little male. He was pretty quiet until we added him to our flock. He was almost immediately smitten with a little black female, and they were a pair in just a few short days. They are adorable together and are constantly together. We named him Marty after the nice guy who found her and saved her life, and have sent him pictures and updates, but I had forgotten to update the thread. Sorry.

Here they are together in the bath. Marty and Cinder.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rollers can have pearl eyes.

It looks like a tumbler, tippler or roller but one can only guess from a pic

The bird is toirteshell which is quite common in these breeds. Looks like a blue T pattern with kite bronze, het rec red and also grizzle or tiger grizzle.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

That is happy news! keep us updated!


----------

